# [RISOLTO] Perché xrandr non funziona con gli Fn+x keys?

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

sono un po' di giorni che sto cercando di impostare un tasto Fn con xrandr, ma non c'è verso di farlo funzionare.

Ne ho già impostati altri di tasti Fn, e funzionano perfettamente.

Il comando che voglio impostare è:  

```
xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --same-as VGA --mode 1024x768
```

Allora ho creato un apposito file in /etc/acpi/events, contenente quanto segue:

```
event=sony/hotkey SPIC 00000001 00000014

action=/usr/bin/xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --same-as VGA --mode 1024x768
```

Non c'è verso di farlo andare. La pressione di Fn+F8 viene totalmente ignorata.

Qualcuno sa spiegarmi perché accade questo?

----------

## oRDeX

io avevo questo problema con osd_cat. Il tutto era dovuto al fatto che acpid quando eseguiva i comandi li eseguiva in un ambiente root

in cui la variabile DISPLAY e XAUTHORITY non erano settate. Ho ricolto inserento queste righe nello script richiamato da acpid:

```
XAUTHORITY=/home/user/.Xauthority

DISPLAY=:0.0
```

spero ti aiuti!

p.s. per capire la radice di questi problemi in genere è utile controllare il codice di errore restituito dallo script nel log di acpid   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie per l'aiuto ha funzionato!!!

Grande!  :Very Happy: 

PS: l'unica cosa è che io ho messo anche "export" prima, sennò non funziona.

----------

## oRDeX

io invece avevo messo la dichiarazione di DISPLAY inline con il comando  :Razz:  ecco perchè a me andava lo stesso   :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve di nuovo!  :Smile: 

Di recente, ho installato nuovamente la Gentoo sul mio portatile (l'ho voluta mettere a amd64, visto che qualche anno fa erroneamente ci avevo installato uno stage a 32 bit).

Ho installato tutto di nuovo, KDE4, ecc..

Ora però xrandr mi da un problema, ovvero non si accorge del fatto che il cavo vga è connesso.

In realtà, anche quando non era connesso il cavo, nella precedente installazione, se utilizzavo xrandr, la risoluzione mi veniva cambiata lo stesso.

Il comando che do è questo:

```
xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --same-as VGA --mode 1024x768
```

E l'output che ottengo invece è il seguente:

```
warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring
```

Forse è cambiato qualcosa nel kernel (uso il 2.6.31-r4 ora) ma non saprei cosa.

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?

----------

